# Algen über Algen



## xtragrisu (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
wir haben dieses jahr wieder ein grosses Problem mit den Algen.
Wird jedes Jahr mehr glaub ich!!
Mein Teich hat eine Schwimmzone mit 6x6m und ist ca. 2,2m tief.Diese ist eingefasst mit diversen Wasserpflanzen(__ Rohrkolben usw.) Im Verbund steht die Schwimmzone mit einer etwa 1m tiefen und 3m im durchmesser bestehenden Pflanzzone (Seerose,__ Blutweiderich,Binse,Wasserlilie,Blutweiderich usw.) also alles in allem etwa 30 Pflanzen.
Heuer haben sich wieder sehr viele Schlingpflanzen breitgemacht, die ich entfernt habe. Sowie den Boden etwas vom schwarzen Mulm befreit(Stinkt wie Gülle).
Als Filteranlage benutze ich einen Quarzsandfilter, der etwa 5000m3 in der Stunde zirkuliert Das Wasser wird von der Oberfläche abgesaugt.
Ich kann gar nicht soviel Algen abfischen wie da daherkommen.
Auch die Folie ist bedeckt von Algen und anderen ablagerungen.
Als Grund könnten natürlich zuwenig Pflanzen sein, aber ich kann nicht mehr setzen.
Auch die Pumpe mit ihrem Filter erscheint mir vielleicht etwas zu schwach. Läuft auch nicht immer. Oder sollte sie das?? Aber dann müsste ich sie alle 4 Stunden Rückspühlen, da der Filter zumacht.

Ein Tipp war mal: Gerstenstroh mit Torf in einen Juttesack und im Teich versenken, dazu noch ein paar Buchen-Holzscheiben und gut solls werden.
Sollte da wirklich was dran sein?? Wenn ja, soll es stroh sein oder soll es noch grün sein. Und wieviel soll dann in den Teich davon???
Ist mein Teich zu Nährstoffreich??
Ps. Wie bringe ich Bilder ins Forum??

Gruß    Sigi


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algen über Algen*

Hallo Sigi und :willkommen 



> Das Wasser wird von der Oberfläche abgesaugt



wirklich ?- die Algen entstehen doch zum größten Teil in einer Tiefe von 1m, hast du keine Unterwasseransauganlage ?



> Auch die Pumpe mit ihrem Filter erscheint mir vielleicht etwas zu schwach. Läuft auch nicht immer. Oder sollte sie das?



zu deinem Quarzsandfilter kann ich nicht viel sagen, hab noch nie davon gehört, aber ein richtiger Filter hat einen mechanischen und einen bilogischen bereich - in dem bilogischen befinden sich bakterien die permanent sauerstoff benötigen und nur ürberleben wenn der Filter 24h von Frühjahr bis Herbst läuft.- In deinem Teich sind viel zu viele Nährstoffe, dagegen musst du was tun - aber kipp bitte keine *das macht den teich klar* Mittelchen rein.

Hast du eine UVC vor deinem Quarzusandfilter ?

Hast du mal die Wasserwerte geprüft ? = schreib mal



> Ps. Wie bringe ich Bilder ins Forum??



Du klickst unten links auf den blau orangenen Button Antwort erstellen, dann kommst du in eine extra Maske, dort dann unten auf Bilder / Dateien hochladen - dein Bild vorher verkleinert auf dem Desktop speichern und dann hochladen - es wird dann automaitisch bei deiner antwort als miniaturansicht zu sehen sein.

- Dann stelle mal ein paar Bilchen von deinem Teich rein und dein Quarzsandfilter würd ich auch gern mal sehen....


----------



## xtragrisu (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algen über Algen*

Hallo,
erst mal vielen Dank für eine sooo schnelle Antwort.
O.K. Die Quarzsandfilteranlage ist eigentlich für ein normales Schwimmbecken, aber Filtern tut  die normal auch oder?? Zumindest hab ich gedacht nimmt sie den Schmutz von der Oberfläche. Alternativen dafür?? Sehr Teuer für meine Teichgrösse nehm ich an!!!
Ich hab noch eine Ansaugung aus etwa 1,50m, aber die ist für den Bachlauf.
Ein UVC hab ich auch nicht.
Was kann ich gegen die Nährstoffe tun?? Mittelchen will ich auch keine reintun. Er soll so natürlich bleiben wie nur geht.

Aber wie gesagt, der Belag an der Folie und die Algen sehen momentan grässlich aus.

Gruß   Sigi


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algen über Algen*

am besten bau oder kauf dir eine passende Teichfilteranalge (Reihenvortex oä...) lies mal hier im forum - ein schwimmbadfilter ist da absolut nicht das richtige - aber lies dir dazu vieles genau durch, die filter sind abhängig vom teichvolumen und evtl. besatz / bepflanzung

die UVC abhängig von der sonneneinstrahlung


die algen und den schlamm kannst du mit nem teichsauger absaugen (kann auch ausgeliehen werden)


----------



## Annett (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algen über Algen*

Hallo und Willkommen bei uns, Sigi.

Bilder vom "Objekt" wären wirklich von Vorteil, um näheres zu sagen.

In meiner Signatur findest Du den Link zur Anleitung....


----------



## Teichfutzi (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algen über Algen*



			
				xtragrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Tipp war mal: Gerstenstroh mit Torf in einen Juttesack und im Teich versenken, dazu noch ein paar Buchen-Holzscheiben und gut solls werden.
> Sollte da wirklich was dran sein??


Da ist mit Sicherheit nicht so viel dran, weil das Stroh ja nur zusätzliche Närstoffe in den Teich bringt. Aber falls da jemand mehr Ahnung von hat, der sollte mich dann verbessern.

__ Rohrkolben sind gut für das Wasser, aber hast du auch genug Unterwasserpflanzen, wie z. B. __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest oder __ Tausendblatt?

Zum Filter kann ich nicht so viel sagen, aber ich habe erfolgreich mein Algenproblem mit Hornkraut gelöst!

Meinst du mit "Schlingpflanzen" Fadenalgen oder Unterwasserpflanzen

Wenn du Algen meinst, dann kann es nicht schaden, sie zu entfernen, aber wenn du Unterwasserpflanzen meinst, dann kann ich das nicht gutheißen
Bei einem Algenproblem Unterwasserpflanzen entfernen ist nicht gut

Aber wenn die im Schwimmbereich stören, dann kannst du die ja in den Pflanzteil umsetzen.


----------



## StefanS (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algen über Algen*

Hallo,

In der Tat scheint mir der Pflanzenbesatz für einen ordentlich großen Schwimmteich deutlich zu gering. Allerdings soll der Teich ja auch schon ein paar Jahre existieren – da müssten sich die Pflanzen ausgebreitet haben. Oder ist die einzig besiedelbare Fläche ausgereizt und es sind im Ergebnis diese 30 Pflanzen ?

Wenn Du keine weitere Fläche für Pflanzen hast, dann musst Du die Schwimmzone verkleinern und/oder einen Pflanzenfilter oder Filtergraben zusätzlich bauen, ganz einfach. Wenn das nicht geht, geht Schwimmteich nicht. Es ist keine Lösung, ein Problem und dessen Lösung nicht zur Kenntnis zu nehmen.

Ich frage mich allerdings, wie alle diese Nährstoffe in Deinen Teich gelangen: Sind Fische drin, werden diese auch noch gefüttert, fallen Laub und Früchte in den Schwimmteich oder wird Dünger eingespült ? Oder hast Du fein gedüngtes Substrat verwendet ?? Diese Fragen kannst nun wieder nur Du beantworten. Fällt Dir dazu nichts ein oder findest Du nichts, gibt’s auch keine Lösung.

Die Sache mit dem Gerstenstroh (Gerbsäure) habe ich nie so richtig nachvollziehen können und auch nie belegt bekommen. Für einen Schwimmteich halte ich Gerstenstroh für völlig ungeeignet, selbst wenn es in Grenzen etwas bringen sollte.

Ein Pool-Sandfilter ist ebenfalls ungeeignet: Du hast ja selbst schon bemerkt, dass er sich ruck, zuck zusetzt und im Stundentakt rückgespült werden muss. Bist Du nicht ins Grübeln gekommen, als Du Dir überlegt hast, dass der Filter ja alle Verschmutzungen aufnehmen muss – bist Du von derart minimalen Mengen ausgegangen ??

Im Grunde sind weder Teichfilter noch UV Anlagen eine Lösung für Dein Problem. Wenn Du keine Fische besitzt, brauchst Du keinen Filter. Algen filtert man nicht aus (kann sie nicht ausfiltern), sondern verhindert durch ausreichende Nahrungskonkurrenz und Verhindern von Nährstoffeintrag, dass sie entstehen. Das Vorhandensein eines Filters führt immer zu der Versuchung, diesen Aspekt zu vernachlässigen. Was man aber durchaus machen kann, oder besser tun sollte, ist, auf der Teichoberfläche schwimmendes Material über Skimmer abzusaugen und durch einen geeigneten Filter (den man nicht permanent reinigen muss) abzuscheiden. 

Aber nochmal: Das alles sind nur Nebenkriegsschauplätze im Vergleich zum Thema Nährstoffeintrag vs. Austrag.

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## xtragrisu (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algen über Algen*

Hallo zusammen,
so jetzt hab ich es mit dem Gerstenstroh probiert, aber der einzige effekt war, dass es nach ein paar Tagen stinkt und verfault riecht.
Meine Oberflächenabsaugung mit der Schwimmbadpumpe hab ich momentan eingestellt, stattdessen sauge ich jetzt mit einer Pumpe in der Schwimmzone aus etwa 1,50m dass Wasser an und lass es in die Pflanzzone sprudeln.
hab jetzt endlich ein paar Fotos für euch und hoffe ihr könnt euch jetzt ein besseres Bild von meinem Teich machen.

Gruß   Sigi


----------



## Annett (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algen über Algen*

Hallo Sigi,

meiner Meinung nach hat Dein Teich zu wenig Pflanzen.
Die Seerose wird nicht viel bringen und der Rest ist für einen Schwimmteich einfach noch viiiel zu wenig!
Hast Du die Möglichkeit, irgendwo im Teich auch Unterwasserpflanzen, wie __ Hornblatt, anzusiedeln?


----------



## xtragrisu (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen über Algen*

Hallo Annet,
naja in der Pflanzzone  (Seerose) geht nicht mehr all zuviel.
Hab aber am Rande des Schwimmbereichs (Links nicht sichtbar aber hinten) schon auch noch einige Pflanzen.Da ist das Wasser aber nur etwa 10-15cm hoch.Kein guter Platz fürs __ Hornkraut oder??
In der Schwimmsone??? Kann man das Hornkraut die da setzen??
Wachsen die nicht etwas hoch und kommt man beim schwimmen dann mit denen in Berührung??
Was ich gestern noch festgestellt habe: An ein paar stellen (hauptsache in den Ecken) ist etwa 10cm hoher Schlamm am Boden. Was tun?? Wegsaugen???

Gruß    Sigi
Ps. Danke für deine schnellen Antworten


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen über Algen*

Hi Sigi,

__ Hornblatt wächst wie Huf ... lass es blos nicht frei schwimmen wie viele empfehlen sondern veranker es am Boden im einem Topf mit ganz feinem Kies.

Du könntes es ja am Rand der Schwimmzone hinsetzten, aber meine Empfehlung geht eher dahin das du mal überlegst von welchen vorhandenen Pflanzen du dich trennen könntest - diesen Platz würd ich dann durch Wasserklärende Pflanzen einsetzen, schau mal hier:

= interaktive Pflanzenliste, Spate Wasserklärend

http://www.nymphaion.de/teichpflanzen_seerosen_Beratung.html

Oder du baust dir einen schönen Filter ....


----------



## günter-w (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen über Algen*

Hallo Sigi,
die Flächen sollten schon zu einander abgestimmt sein. als Faustformel  kann man sagen 50% Schwimmfläche 50% Pflanzfläche und zum Start ca 5 Pflanzen /m² dannn hast du gute Bedingungen das der Teich ins Gleichgewicht kommt


----------



## nobsi (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen über Algen*

hi sigi!

die ursache deines übels sind die nährstoffe. irgendwie hast du zuviel in den st bekommen.

ich würde mal prüfen, wie diese in den st gelangen!
dazu gehört auch die prüfung des teichrandes, nicht das bei dir der niederschlag über die wiese in den teich gespült wird.

wie wird der teich nachgefüllt?

durch regenwasser? dieses kann aufgrund von ablagerungen am dach recht hoch belastet sein. zumindest die ersten minuten nachdem es zu regenen begonnen hat.​
durch brunnen? dieser kann aufgrund von düngemitteln der landwirtschaft auch stark belastet sein.​
aus was besteht dein teichsubstrat? vieleicht ist ja auch dieses daran schuld.

jedenfalls musst du den nährstoffeintrag weitmöglichst stoppen.

wie kommen die nährstoffe wieder aus dem teich?

als sofortmaßnahme könnte ein teilwasserwechsel helfen. bei dir ist die situation aber noch nicht so krass (kurz vorm kippen), dass du zu solchen mitteln greifen musst.

jedenfalls gelangen die nährstoffe über die pflanzen aus dem teich, sofern du die pflanzen vor dem winter zurück schneidest. 
also wenn keine bzw. zu wenige pflanzen im teich sind, können die nicht vorhandenen auch keine nährstoffe aufnehmen. klar, somit bleiben die nährstoffe im teich und die algen freuen sich.

die filterung über einen quarzsandfilter ist bei einem st nonsens.

mein rat: oberflächenabsaugung durch einen skimmer und beschickung eines horizontal durchströmten kies-pflanzenfilter und zwar in dem bereich wo die seerose ist (sonst ist ja kein platz).

schau mal hier http://www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de/index.html nach dem prinzip hab ich meinen st realisiert und seit beginn glasklares wasser.

:cu 
norbert


----------

